# Kayak fishing tournaments?



## JSWAFF (Feb 28, 2018)

Does anyone know of any kayak fishing tournaments in north GA? Lanier? Burton? Chattahoochee?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 28, 2018)

Peach state kayak anglers has one at blue ridge this Saturday,April 28th on the etowah and June 16th on the upper hooch.There are 5 major kayak clubs in georgia that hold tournaments throughout the year,peach state kayak anglers,chattahoochee kayak anglers,east central kayak anglers,reel crazy kayak fishing and yb3,all along with there tournment scedules can be found on Facebook.


----------



## JSWAFF (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Mar 1, 2018)

Georgia Kayak fishing has a tournament on Lanier on March 24th, I should be in attendance.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 2, 2018)

http://www.gon.com/fishing/georgia-kayak-bass-tournament-schedule


----------



## JSWAFF (Mar 2, 2018)

I saw that funny that they posted an article right after I took to the forums.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Mar 21, 2018)

http://georgiakayakfishing.com/event/lake-lanier-shootout/

There is the one for the GFK shootout this weekend.


----------

